# חוג



## solysombra

שלום לכולם, ייי
איך הייתם מתרגמים את המילה *חוג*, לאנגלית? הכוונה לחוג באוניברסיטה. ייי

(האמת היא שאני צריכה את המילה בסדפרדית, אבל נראה לי שזו בקשה מוגזמת... ייי) 

תודה!ייי​


----------



## Lyberty

חוג אוניברסיטאי בארה"ב נקרא
PROGRAM

לדוגמה, ראי כאן
http://www.mnsu.edu/programs/

it's from the website of Minnesota State University


----------



## solysombra

lyberty said:


> חוג אוניברסיטאי בארה"ב נקרא
> program
> 
> לדוגמה, ראי כאן
> http://www.mnsu.edu/programs/
> 
> it's from the website of minnesota state university


יופי! תודה רבה. עכשיו נותר לי רק לחפש מקבילה בספרדית... ייי​


----------



## Lyberty

לא יוכלה לעזור לך פה, סורי 
אבל זה הכי פשוט - כנסי לאתר של כל אוני' בכל ארץ דוברת ספרדית ומייד תראי את זה


----------



## noali

מה הכוונה ב"חוג אוניברסיטאי"? 

הייתי באוניברסיטה ואין לי מושג מה זה.. 



ואז אולי אני אוכל לעזור עם הספרדית.


----------



## solysombra

noali said:


> מה הכוונה ב"חוג אוניברסיטאי"?
> 
> הייתי באוניברסיטה ואין לי מושג מה זה..
> 
> 
> 
> ואז אולי אני אוכל לעזור עם הספרדית.


 

נו, יש אוניברסיטה, יש פקולטות, ובפקולטות השונות, יש חוגים, (החוג ליוונית עתיקה, החוג לספרות אנגלית, החוג ל... בשבילי, הכול זה חוגים באוניברסיטה). ייי​


----------



## noali

אצלי באוניברסיטה קראו לזה "מחלקה" 

ובספרדית 
departamento 

departamento de optica, etc..


----------



## solysombra

noali said:


> אצלי באוניברסיטה קראו לזה "מחלקה"
> 
> ובספרדית
> departamento
> 
> departamento de optica, etc..


 
עזרת לי מאוד! ייי

muchas gracias​


----------



## ahshav

בארה"ב המילה המתאימה היא
department.

program
מתייחס לתכנית הלימודים בתוך החוג


----------

